# Help! Will my breasts ever go back to normal after 19 weeks mc?



## eveehime

I very recently miscarried at 19 weeks, throughout my pregnancy I noticed my breasts getting larger but not more than a cup size or two bigger than my normal. Immediately after I lost my baby my breasts became engorged with milk, they were rock hard and painful to the touch. This lasted for about a week and now my breasts look deflated and lifeless, even smaller than they were before my pregnancy! It seems that all the milk has dried up and now all I'm left with are partially empty sacks. Will my breasts stay saggy and soft or is this just an initial effect of drying up and will go back to normal eventually? This was my very first pregnancy if that helps.


----------



## kmac87

After my 1st delivery, mine did the same and never returned to normal. Same with 2nd...


----------



## tcinks

I'm wondering the same thing. It has only been a couple of days, but I just wondered if my breasts will shrink back down or stay this size. Any other thoughts?


----------

